# Indovinello



## oufti

Ci sono due verbi italiani di significato totalmente diverso, uno del primo gruppo, l'altro del terzo gruppo che alla prima persona dell'indicativo hanno la stessa ortografia.

Quali sono ?


----------



## oufti

Errata

che alla prima persona DEL PLURALE dell'indicativo


----------



## sorry66

C'est une question pour le forum Solo Italiano.


----------



## oufti

OK


----------



## matoupaschat

Ce n'est pas la peine de poser la question sur Solo Italiano, les modérateurs ne la laisseront pas, à juste titre d'ailleurs .


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao Oufti, per la cronaca in italiano non abbiamo i gruppi di verbi come in francese ma le coniugazioni (la coniugazione in -are ad esempio). E poi dacci la soluzione perché siamo sulle spine


----------



## oufti

Buongiorno alfaala,

I due verbi sono atterrare e atterrire che, alla prima persona del plurale indicativo, fanno tutti e due atterriamo.

il Bescherelle dei verbi italiani parla di tre gruppi di verbi e atterare è, secondo Bescherelle, del primo gruppo e atterire del terzo.

Di più, fa il commento seguente, cito "Certaines formes du verbe (atterire) pouvant être confondues avec des formes du verbe atterare, elles sont remplacées par des formes du verbe spaventare.

Volià pourquoi en consultant mon livre référence en matière de conjugaison de verbes italiens, j'avais pensé parler de cette particularité sous forme de devinette ou quiz.

Mais semble-t-il ça ne se fait pas.


----------



## alfaalfa

oufti said:


> è, secondo Bescherelle, del primo gruppo


Grazie. Lo terrò a mente in futuro.


----------



## Necsus

oufti said:


> Ci sono due verbi italiani di significato totalmente diverso, uno del primo gruppo, l'altro del terzo gruppo che alla prima persona dell'indicativo hanno la stessa ortografia.
> 
> Quali sono ?


Ciao, oufti.
Hai visto la mia firma?


----------



## alfaalfa

Necsus said:


> Ciao, oufti.
> Hai visto la mia firma?


Un must


----------



## frugnaglio

oufti said:


> Di più, fa il commento seguente, cito "Certaines formes du verbe (atterire) pouvant être confondues avec des formes du verbe atterare, elles sont remplacées par des formes du verbe spaventare.



Che assurdità... e allora cosa si dovrebbe fare con tutte le altre coppie del genere? spariamo (sparare/sparire), barriamo (barrare/barrire), ridiamo (ridare/ridere), cerchiamo (cercare/cerchiare) ecc. ecc. ecc.



Necsus said:


> Ciao, oufti.
> Hai visto la mia firma?



Io la tua firma non la vedo!


----------



## matoupaschat

oufti said:


> Di più, [Bescherelle]  fa il commento seguente, cito "Certaines formes du verbe (atterire) pouvant être confondues avec des formes du verbe atterare, elles sont remplacées par des formes du verbe spaventare.





frugnaglio said:


> Che assurdità... e allora cosa si dovrebbe fare con tutte le altre coppie del genere? spariamo (sparare/sparire), barriamo (barrare/barrire), ridiamo (ridare/ridere), cerchiamo (cercare/cerchiare) ecc. ecc. ecc.



@ Frugnaglio:


----------



## oufti

Bonjour frunaglio,

Incomplet mon propos, oui, absurde je ne dirais pas ça.

Qu'ai je donc bien pu faire pour m'entendre dire de manière sentencieuse que le modérateur ne laissera pas passer mon post à juste titre et pour qu'on le qualifie d'absurde ?
Qu'il y ait d'autres verbes présentant la même particularité, très bien et alors ?

Quand je me suis inscrit sur ce forum, c'est juste pour pouvoir poser des questions avec l'espoir de recevoir une réponse..

J'entends parfaitement que l'on n'apprécie mon propos, mais la manière de le contester m'apparaît quelque peu inamicale.

Je ne vois pas l'utilité de poursuivre et vais clore ici cette conversation.


----------



## matoupaschat

Pour le "à juste titre", il suffit de (re)lire le réglement du forum pour se rendre compte que ce post ne correspond pas aux buts recherchés par WRF. Les modérateurs de Solo Italiano sont nettement plus à cheval sur ledit réglement que ceux de cette section, c'est tout...


----------



## frugnaglio

oufti said:


> Bonjour frunaglio,
> 
> Incomplet mon propos, oui, absurde je ne dirais pas ça.
> 
> Qu'ai je donc bien pu faire pour m'entendre dire de manière sentencieuse que le modérateur ne laissera pas passer mon post à juste titre et pour qu'on le qualifie d'absurde ?
> Qu'il y ait d'autres verbes présentant la même particularité, très bien et alors ?
> 
> Quand je me suis inscrit sur ce forum, c'est juste pour pouvoir poser des questions avec l'espoir de recevoir une réponse..
> 
> J'entends parfaitement que l'on n'apprécie mon propos, mais la manière de le contester m'apparaît quelque peu inamicale.
> 
> Je ne vois pas l'utilité de poursuivre et vais clore ici cette conversation.



Bonjour,
je ne vois absolument rien d'injurieux dans mon message. J'ai critiqué l'affirmation du livre que tu as cité, pas tes paroles. Je la trouve absurde simplement parce qu'il arrive très souvent que deux mots différents soient homographes ou homophones, et la plupart des foies il n'y a pas besoin de choisir des autres mots pour éviter l'ambiguité. Pense seulement a la quantité énorme de mots français avec la même prononciation! Je la trouve absurde parce qu'il semble que ça (utiliser _spaventare_ au lieu de _atterrire_) soit une règle de l'italien, et il n'y a rien de plus faux. Et je la trouve absurde aussi parce que si l'auteur d'un livre veut parler de ce type d'ambiguité, il ne devrait pas le faire avec un seul exemple mal choisi (pourquoi utiliser _atterrare_ et _atterrire_, quand on a _sparare_ et _sparire_ qui sont d'usage plus fréquent?), en le présentant comme le seul qui existe et en donnant une règle totalement controuvée.
Tout ça n'a rien à faire avec tes opinions (que je ne connais pas), ni avec ta personne.
Et le même vaut pour le message de matoupaschat, il t'a tout simplement donnée une information sur l'attitude des modérateurs.


----------



## london31

LOL


alfaalfa said:


> Un must


----------



## endautresmots

"Di più, fa il commento seguente, cito "Certaines formes du verbe (atterire) pouvant être confondues avec des formes du verbe atterare, elles sont remplacées par des formes du verbe spaventare."

Je pense aussi que ce genre d'observation est loin d'être une règle absolue (voire les autres couples de verbes cités). Il s'agit tout simplement , je crois, d'un exemple de "stratégie de contournement" pour qui apprend, c'est à dire pour éviter de commettre un erreur il vaudrait mieux utiliser un autre mot. Inutile d'en faire tout un plat de part et d'autre .


----------

